
Israelis log out of high-tech jobs for a life offline - avisk
http://www.timesofisrael.com/israelis-log-out-of-high-tech-jobs-for-a-life-offline/
======
rajeshmr
I have been thinking along these lines for a long time now. But never had the
courage to breakup with my first love - tech. But more & more, i am able to
see the pointlessness and the absurdity of professional tech work!

What do we really do ? Make people click ads ? Increase productivity by making
people stay connected even after office hours ?

What happened to all the family values and community ? What has happened to
trust ? What has happened to the beauty of relationships if you dedicate all
your time to "productivity" and learning "new stuff" and office ? Few are
lucky to work in a place where personal time is respected (i am lucky in that
sense, at least so far) but majority of people (and my own previous experience
in tech) clearly shows that there is too much mind share we willingly give
away to our work! This isn't healthy.

One can never be fulfilled in this way. I hope the tech world wakes up to the
reality of individual aspirations instead of capitalistic greed!

And we should really engage in constructive criticism and conversations around
this topic.

